# Bedford Proms 2009



## QGOnline

I just heard about the Bedford Proms for this year. Apparently they're being held at the Twinwood Arena and has Jonathan Ansell (G4) and Juliette Pocin. Should be really good if the weather's right!! Its got all the details here http://www.thefulleffect.co.uk/concert.php for the event and about booking tickets!


----------

